# Heresy Online Add for my Youtube Videos



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I am going to be making some Warhammer 40k videos for my Youtube channel. Now this is my first time doing anything Warhammer related on my channel so I don't know if I will fail at it or not. What I would like to do is have a 5 - 10 second clip promoting Heresy Online to start my video with or put a type Heresy Online Banner at the start of my video for a few seconds or place it in the corner of my video. So is there anyone out there that would like to make a short add for me to put on my video or some amazing picture besides the Heresy Online Banner that I could use to promote the site then please let me know.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a good idea, if I come up with anything I'll let you know.


----------

